# Sage Barista Touch slow to grind



## Mark555 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi,

I got my Sage Barista Touch last week. It looks great but I've found that the grinding is taking ages. Even at a medium setting, I'm getting less than 0.5 grams per second. I've tried 2 different bean types and got the same result.

From what I've seen in online videos, this is not normal as it is taking over 30 second to fill 16 grams. Anyone any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I would contact Sage and ask them to send someone to take a look, it should be grinding a lot quicker than that, I get 18g outs in about 14 seconds depending on the bean.


----------



## aido (Sep 27, 2021)

Bouncing an older thread here but hopefully with relevant info.

I bought a refurbished Touch in great condition and it turned up with all new accessories and looked basically like a brand new machine with no marks anywhere and running software version EU vB1.1

The inner burrs came set at 3 and I found it was taking 26 seconds to grind 18g - over the course of a month this slowed down to over 30 seconds which is the max so I was having to use the scales to get the dose right. Bean wise I started with a fresh bag of Kimbo Extra Cream, then went through 6 bags of Rave Coffee from them direct to ensure we had the freshest beans possible and the wife had bought some hazelnut flavoured beans so we tried those.

In total we had put 3.5kg through the machine.

I bought a new inner burr from Sage and side by side you could clearly see the existing one was heavily worn and not sharp - to be fair the lower burr doesn't feel the sharpest but I haven't found a replacement for that yet.

I then followed the instruction book to remove the upper and lower burrs and fan and cleaned it all out fully - it was really blocked up big time. I'm not sure if damp beans had been used at some point as it was properly gunked up and I had to use a small screwdriver to break all the coffee crud up.

It had even had two doses of Puly Caff grinder cleaner sachets through but other than cleaning the burrs it hadn't touched the blockage.

After putting it all together I found I had to again change the inner burr from 6 set at the factory to 3 to get the right grind and pressure for the current medium roast beans.

The grinder even sounds quieter with a lower pitch than it has since we've had it, and we've gone from over 30 seconds for 18g to just 13-14 seconds for 18g. The first time I ran it at 15 with inner burr set to 6 it spat out over 30 grams in 15 seconds 

So basically if it's running slow ensure it's fully cleaned and the burrs are sharp - I wasn't expecting to have to replace the burrs already in a Sage approved refurb but I did and it's running well now.


----------

